# .44 Mag rifle



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any one have any experience with Rossi, or Puma lever guns? I want a .44 Mag lever gun to go with my .44 Mag revolver, but don't want to spend lots o cash on a Henry or Winny. I have read some very good reviews on both the Rossi and Puma, but then I have read a very few horrible reviews also. Marlin is also a contender, but I am looking for a stainless model, and those are almost as much as the Henry Big Boy(from the few prices I have looked at online). Thanks for any and all information!


----------



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

I had the Puma 44-40. I ran a box of shells thru it and found it very accurate with a smooth action for out of the box. The only thing i didn't like was about every 3 or 4th round shell would not cycle in chamber. Talked to a gunsmith and said it was do to a weak spring in the feeding tube he also said it was a common problem with the rifle in general. Didn't keep the rifle long enough to get spring replaced someone else wanted it more than i did. I would buy another but probably in either .357 mag or the .454 casull if I can find one.


----------



## Creator (Dec 31, 2010)

Last spring I fired my friends Marlin 44 mag in blue. LOVED IT ! Since then I bought one in stainless. The 1894SS 10 shot. MSRP at Gallery of Guns is $828. I paid $600. localy. I have 500 rounds of Fiocchi 240gr. JSP and 500 Blue Starr MFG new nickle 240gr. XTP.
I still have not made it out to shoot it yet but when I due I'll post results.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ruger used to make lever guns in 44 mag. If you can find one they have a real smooth and short throw lever! I dont know how they shoot but I am sure for a 100 yard carbine it shoots fine!! They don't have a real traditional lever gun look , they look like a 10/22 with a lever on it . Handled one at the gun shop a few weeks ago and cant get it out of my mind.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Bore.224, I have seen one or two of the Ruger guns, but that was back before I had any real interest in owning a lever gun. I don't much care for the look, but I would bet they are smooth, and shoot well. Just not my style.

Creator, the 1894 SS is the one on my list. One problem, at least I assume it is a problem, is the Marlin is a 1:38" or some thing like that and my revolver is 1:20". From what I understand the Puma is also a 1:20" so I am hoping I can get a load that will shoot well out of both rifle and revolver. I am not sure if I am wrong in thinking the same twist would be better than two different twists. I do love the looks, and really like the side eject much more than the top eject of the Puma. The best price on the Marlin SS, that I have found, was almost $700. I can get a Puma for under $500, so right now I am leaning to the Puma. I love my Marlin XLR in .444 Marlin. Not very smooth, because of that nasty long cartridge, but she is a shooter!

Rev, thanks for the info, good to hear from some one who has shot the Puma!


----------

